# Abu Dhabi to/from Dubai -- commuting?



## Genovapernoi (Sep 26, 2008)

Hello everyone, 

Do you have advice to offer about making a daily commute between Abu Dhabi and Dubai? From the narrow perspective of commuting prospects, is being based in one city better than the other? Would it be absolutely necessary to own a car to do so? Is this scenario just simply something that we should avoid?

Context: my husband and I are both candidates for employment in the university system -- but there is a chance that one offer will come from a campus in one city, and the other offer from the other city. Accommodations would be provided for us in any case....

Thanks for the info in advance -- will help us in our decision making process.....


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

The commute between AD and Dubai can be a very boring, long drive.
Depending on where you are based in the 2 emirates, it can take between 45 mins - 1 1/2 hours ( longer if there is fog or an accident)

Yes, a car will be a necessity.
There are buses, but they dont run all day- are they are packed full of people.


----------

